# My 34 GTR MPII With Full Nismo Outfit



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

After 3 years of ownership I've finally completed the exterior look that I wanted from day one.

All that's left now is some minor detailing to the engine bay & I can stop spending money on her as i'm happy with the
usable & reliable car that she is.

Hope you all enjoy these photos as much as I have?:bowdown1: 









































































Here compes the changes in colour as i move around her:


















































































My favorite colour is the Gold :thumbsup: 
(as you can see on the side of her in this pic below)






















































Someone on here has a rather wide rear tyre on their Motor Bike? 









Cube:









GTR Cube?


----------



## ashdog187 (Jul 27, 2006)

that looks rude


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

Gorgeous. The _only _wheels for a gtr .

Will you be putting any tyres on it though :chuckle:


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

You should oh so put the R34 wheels on the Cube if they fit :chuckle:


----------



## JamesA (Apr 8, 2007)

What an awsome R34 GTR.:bowdown1:


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

lush :smokin: What a stunning example


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

:bowdown1: Stunning.


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Very nice. 

I recognise the number plate - think I last saw it on a grey/silver R34?


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Very nice how wide are your wheels and what size and make are your tyres if you dont mide me asking


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

R34_GT-t said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I recognise the number plate - think I last saw it on a grey/silver R34?


It was a Bayside Blue one 





aferx said:


> Very nice how wide are your wheels and what size and make are your tyres if you dont mide me asking


9.5 wide with +12 Offset wearing 275/30/19 Goodyears.


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Paint*

Superb car mate. Your paint needs quite a bit of work to make perfect, get yourself a decent car detailer to get rid of those unsightly buffer trail, spider webbing and holograms---your paint will come alive after that....Pitt you arent close to me or would be round to sort it for you...


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

THANKS


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Simply stunning


----------



## GODFORSAKE (Nov 26, 2007)

PURE PORN!!!!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

simply stunning:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A beautiful stunning car:bowdown1: :bowdown1: 


Terje.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

I agree with Terje! :thumbsup: Simply a stunning GTR! :clap:


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

take this as a constructive comment but for me the wheels dont just sit right in the arches


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

nismoman said:


> take this as a constructive comment but for me the wheels dont just sit right in the arches


I know what you mean Shaun, I've been advised that if i wanted then i could put some 10mm spacers on to bring the wheels out that little bit more but it seems to drive fine as it is & i'm not a fussy man anyway (especially when it comes to women!)


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

It truley is a beatuful machine, next time im over that way can i pop in and stand near it for a while?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

You must be very happy, I totally agree with not painting the front lip, nice touch.


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

G18RST said:


> It truley is a beatuful machine, next time im over that way can i pop in and stand near it for a while?


I'm going to be down your way soon permanately (Ripley) with my new business so you should see me flying...sorry driving sensibly around in it?
I will gladly let you stand near it & even go for a spin in it too!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Thats a stunning car you have there Lagan, well done.:clap:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Dude that looks absolutely gorgeous. 

Much better than I anticipated it would look! 

Don't touch it now.....leave it as it is, apart from some spacers to bring the wheels out a tad more

Oh yeh and as someone has mentioned get a detailer to sort out your paintwork!


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

sky 1t said:


> I'm going to be down your way soon permanately (Ripley) with my new business so you should see me flying...sorry driving sensibly around in it?
> I will gladly let you stand near it & even go for a spin in it too!


:chuckle: :bowdown1: :runaway: Now thats an offer i can`t refuse !


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

lloks perfect for me... great car.

cheers

andres


----------



## ExZaCc (Dec 18, 2005)

love to nismo rims..


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Lovely !!! ...


----------



## Polay (Sep 1, 2007)

Out of this world, fantastic...


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

Looks great Legan! Those wheels look far better suited to your colour car than mine and you don't need spacers IMO.

Nismo in the mesh looks really nice as well.

Mark.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

What an awesome looking machine, good job on the rims, and the exterior is indeed DONE!  :thumbsup:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks really awesome,perfect color(appart from white pearl)


----------



## SAIF K (Mar 9, 2008)

very nice, i love that colour!!!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

Best colour of R34 IMO....... very nice and well done....


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

im no expert on paintwork, im thinking shes looks sex, nice work.


----------



## 15D (Oct 8, 2007)

The pictures just don't convey how sweet the car looks in the flesh. As it drove off from my place the other day a kid on a pedalbike nearly fell off rubbernecking it zooming up North Rd! lol
The pic of the garage is terrible!!!!! It was a right mess...now sorted as the joiner has finished.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

What a stunning example of a r34!! I'm going to have to agree with some other folks and say that 10mm spacers would make it perfect! Beautiful none the less, how much power does it make? :bowdown1:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Stunning piece of motoring. Love the Nismo kit on the R34GTR. :bowdown1: 

By the way what`s the rear diffuser on you car?:smokin:


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

I am not a fan of MP but even to me your car looks mint!
Best choice of wheels even if I'd chose less ET. 
Any engine specs? Because the brakes still look quite stock


----------



## 15D (Oct 8, 2007)

gtrlux said:


> Stunning piece of motoring. Love the Nismo kit on the R34GTR. :bowdown1:
> 
> By the way what`s the rear diffuser on you car?:smokin:


Its a Top Secret diffuser :bowdown1: 
Its rare to see one fitted along with Nismo rear spats as there is some modding to be done to make them fit together :smokin:


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Is that a go-kart track you have around your house Legan...??

Car looks stunning by the way...


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Stunning


----------



## Ginno (May 27, 2006)

Thats one hell of a fantastic looking Skyline !!!!


----------



## rickwang2000 (Dec 1, 2007)

19x10.5 +15 would be better???


----------



## Midnight-Purple (Nov 30, 2005)

*Looks Wild*

Thats a beast.Real Big Boy tool.:smokin: Weapon of mass destruction.


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

Looks mint mate. Personally i prefer the LMGT4's in Black or dark bronze but they still look mint.

Is it just me or do Silver LMGT4's look bigger? Or are yours bigger?


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Dynamix said:


> What a stunning example of a r34!! I'm going to have to agree with some other folks and say that 10mm spacers would make it perfect! Beautiful none the less, how much power does it make? :bowdown1:


449 BHP @ 7640 RPM & 156mph 
337 lbft Torque @ 7137 RPM
Running just under 1.1 bar



gtrlux said:


> Stunning piece of motoring. Love the Nismo kit on the R34GTR. :bowdown1:
> 
> By the way what`s the rear diffuser on you car?:smokin:


Top Secret Carbon Fibre



BenGTR said:


> I am not a fan of MP but even to me your car looks mint!
> Best choice of wheels even if I'd chose less ET.
> Any engine specs? Because the brakes still look quite stock


Prety much standard as far as i know, never got to find out in detail from the first owners in Japan?
ARC oil cooler, Blitz induction, Greddy Hard Pipes, EVC Boost controler, Lowered Suspension (not sure what make, but the struts are gold with a small square purple sticker near the bottom) & some loud Exhaust!
Next is to get some tasty bigger brakes. 



driftboy said:


> Is that a go-kart track you have around your house Legan...?? Car looks stunning by the way...


Yes it is & there's 3 very lucky kids that use it...sorry make that 4:chuckle: 
My 9 year old has just started taking lessons/training & it's costing fortunes to keep up with the sport!



rickwang2000 said:


> 19x10.5 +15 would be better???


I didn't think they did that offset? I was told that there was 19 x 9.5 wirh +12 & +22 or 19 x 10.5 with +12 & +22 only?



Wanabee Kiwi said:


> Looks mint mate. Personally i prefer the LMGT4's in Black or dark bronze but they still look mint.
> 
> Is it just me or do Silver LMGT4's look bigger? Or are yours bigger?


They look slightly bigger due to these are not the deep dish type so the face looks fuller. The deep dish type to me makes the car look more fatter/wider & not as slick looking, if you know what i mean?


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

I love the cart track!! Now, you just need to get the Motorway Maintenance boys out to extend it just a-bit... then add a little armco... then charge admission for laps. More income for more toys!!

Sweet MP, love that color on R34's...


----------



## rickwang2000 (Dec 1, 2007)

they do 19x10.5 +15, no 19x10.5+12, and also they suppose to be chrome silver, why are yours just silver? correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

rickwang2000 said:


> they do 19x10.5 +15, no 19x10.5+12, and also they suppose to be chrome silver, why are yours just silver? correct me if i am wrong.


Sure they come in silver allday long, See these pics below courtesy of NickM 



NickM said:


> Nismo LMGT4, silver (19*9.5), +12 offset.


----------



## Streetgasm maus (Mar 7, 2007)

damnn

i have to sell my evo first 

intersted in a P/X pm me plz


----------



## Kim2770 (Feb 29, 2004)

*awesome R34!!*

but what that in the background???









nice size intercooler imho!!


----------



## BAd BoY gt (Mar 15, 2008)

sky 1t said:


> After 3 years of ownership I've finally completed the exterior look that I wanted from day one.
> 
> All that's left now is some minor detailing to the engine bay & I can stop spending money on her as i'm happy with the
> usable & reliable car that she is.
> ...


 
The Sky does not already good but it is simply delicious, just like a car model in the showcase hehehehehe, beautiful pictures Great work:thumbsup: salutation


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Absolutely stunning - I think probably my new favourite 34


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Awsome r34 there mate. Would love a set of those for my 34 some day.


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Kim2770 said:


> but what's that in the background???
> 
> nice size intercooler imho!!


That's my track car: Which in theory is alot faster than my skyline 
1988 E30 325i Sport, no back seats, just a Saftey Devices Rollcage
Full 2wd Sierra Cosworth Running Gear & OH YES A HUGE INTERCOOLER!!!
90% finished, hoping to be runing at least 420 BHP as i'm using a T4 with Green injectors plus a load of other mods but i'll show her off to you later when shes all done with a new coat of paint on:chuckle:


----------



## Kim2770 (Feb 29, 2004)

sky 1t said:


> That's my track car: Which in theory is alot faster than my skyline
> 1988 E30 325i ,2wd Sierra Cosworth Running Gear


BLASFEMI!!!!! :bawling:  

putting FORD bits into a german quality car!! :nervous:


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: Had the best time in the 34 since owning her during the last few days with the nice weather we've had, the new wheels have made a huge difference too, sort of makes it all complete & no corners being cut, i used to feel that i let the car down as it had all the Nismo kit & bonnet on but lacked the wheels to finish it off, well after using the car properly for the first time since the wheels were fitted a couple of months ago i can really say it is complete & turns even more heads than ever before.:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

Today i had a Taxi driver in a MPV shout across to me saying "Nice motor mate, I'll race you to the next set of lights, LOL"  so still bags of fun even when stood at some traffic lights!

I must admit the novelty has not worn off yet even after 3 years of owning this car, just goes to show for all those people that have been talking about buying a 34 & are still waiting for whatever reason?...just go out & buy one before you regret it, life's too short not to.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Always told you that a set of wheels would finish off your car.....don't know why "you" took so long! 

I can only imagine how many heads it turns!

Enjoy!


----------



## vampires (Sep 1, 2009)

awesome (Y):clap:


----------

